# My Natural From M_J !



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

right then boys and girls !

as a lot of you know M_J recently did a give-away to the person who guessed what his makers mark meant,, to my suprise that person was me !!!
after sending him my address and around a weeks wait , my faithful postie delivered a parcel through my letter box









when i first open up the parcel i was surprised to see how small this catty was ,, however after a few shots i was destroying cans with some 9.5mm steel !!
the bands that came on the natural were thera band silver ,,, man they send 9.5 steel with authority!!!!

i would just like to say thank-you so much M_J for this wonderful natural !!!
it will be in my collection for life









pics up at a later date unless M_J wants to post some









cheers ,

Reece


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to you


----------

